# Help wanted



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Need someone for varied work; some yard work, trimming, weeding, general outside work. Not a business, just helping an old guy out. Need a day or two a week, good pay, 4-6 hours a day give or take. Let me know if you’re interested. PM please.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Bumping this up. Still looking for someone. Hoping someone is looking for a bit of work. Thanks.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

From your sn, I'm guessing you are in Gulf Breeze? Might could help listing a location?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

In Tiger Point/Wal Mart area. Just looking for a little help. Thanks


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Pm sent


----------

